# staggard set up



## mylesp (Jul 7, 2005)

Hey there looking at getting some tsw willows on my jetta 18x8" in the front and a 18x 9.5" in the back. I want to have a staggard setup. What is the best offset to supply when ordering for the wheels so they dont look retarded? A friend of mine has a wheel shop but is more of a 4x4 guy so I dont think he really knows the style Im talking about. lol... Thanks for the help


----------



## mylesp (Jul 7, 2005)

anyone? Currently running bbs rc.. if that will help


----------



## onequickg60 (Dec 3, 2000)

whats year is the car..


----------



## mylesp (Jul 7, 2005)

its an mk4


----------



## mylesp (Jul 7, 2005)

want the rears to have a little stretch. Any suggestions on a tire size too? or should I just run a wider 35 series tire on the rear?


----------



## mylesp (Jul 7, 2005)

?


----------



## mylesp (Jul 7, 2005)

wow nothing?


----------



## GVZBORA (Nov 13, 2008)

Run a 30 to a 35 up front and a 32 to a 38 in the back. I dont know if you would clear in the back with a 38 but you can alwayys run spacers. are you looking for a lot of poke in the rear or just a little?


----------



## mylesp (Jul 7, 2005)

Not looking for a tonne of poke. just enough to make it noticeable.  Got any shots of your car? thnx


----------



## GVZBORA (Nov 13, 2008)

This was mine until I had to sell. I was running ET35 18x8s up front with a 10mm spacer and a 225 falken tire. They came with a natural stretch. in the back I was sitting flush with my 18x9s ET38 and 265/35/18 tires. The discount tire wouldnt stretch the tires for me. But it had a good look while it lasted. if I wanted minor poke I would have run a 5-10 mm spacer and a 235 and ran the car a bit lower. and ran a 15 mm spacer and 205 in the front. moderate poke all around.


----------



## bigBurkeA4 (Sep 14, 2010)

*2001 A4 Alphards*

im tryin to put Alphards on my A4. 18x8.5 et35 and 18x9.5 et40 my car is lowerd but nutin serious. what side tires do i get! help?


----------



## GVZBORA (Nov 13, 2008)

well is you car a quattro? if its not then you can run pretty much any tire size you want. If it is you can get 225 all around that will stretch pretty well or 235 and 245. you wanna stay within a 3% rotational difference to save the drivetrain.


----------

